# KENT v/s Wingmaster HD



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

I recently patterned my Browning with both Kent and Wingmaster HD and the Kent by far surpassed the HD by 24 more shot in a 9" pie plate at 40 yrds. Wingmaster only put 14 pellets in the plate where the KENT put 38. I was using a Browning 12 gauge Dura Touch with a browing waterfowl choke. I also switched chokes and tried a PURE GOLD both the Chokes put the same amount of shot in the target with HD. The Browning choke put a few more Pellets than the PUre Gold at 40 yrds with Kent.
Mt shot size was #2. I guess everyones gun really does pattern different.
I happy to know I can buy cheaper shell and have better results. From the 30 yrds in they all did well. Anyone tried the KENT? I'm buying a case. Where can I get them cheap? :wink:


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Your ahead of the game since you actually are patterning your gun but a 9" circle doesn't show the whole story. Patterning consists of 30" circles all you basically found was that your steel shot has solid core at 40 yards. I'm sure your aware of but the same oz shot of steel has quite a few more pellets than does the same payload in HD.

Choking HD is quite different from steel... your choke was more than likely blowing the pattern of the HD as there may have been too much constriction from the choke(you didn't specify the constriction). Most people if you read one or more of the internet boards are getting tight patterns at 40 yards with IC choke. May be something you would want to try again with less choke? Either way if your shooting 40 yards and under you don't need to spend the extra $$ on HD.

Sportsmans Warehouse has the best selection of Kent's in Fargo that I know of.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I personally think that HD shot does NOT extend the effective range of your gun. Shooting past 50 yards with a shotgun is unethical. I have 4 choke tubes for my gun. Only 2 of them get used, IC and mod. I have been getting excellent patterns out to 40 yds with the win HV in no.2 and BB shot. I tried the HD for snow geese thinking I would get a few more when they just won't co-operate. Wrong, 12 gauge shot no matter what it is made of does not have enough energy to kill cleanly everytime past 50 yds.


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

my personal views on things is if u use a pattern master choke tube with steel you will get just as many kills as with heavy shot


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

We have found if you can get them to the deks you can takem with 2.34 fasteel just fine, and that a lot cheaper, bob


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

As was mentioned, you need a much bigger board. Find some big cardboard boxes and break them down flat. Then make your 30" diameter circle and......shoot!



> Wrong, 12 gauge shot no matter what it is made of does not have enough energy to kill cleanly everytime past 50 yds.


 :bs:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Now finish the math on your project and figure out which pellet selection actually puts more energy on the target.

You found out a couple things but as HH said you really need to look at the overall pattern at that range. Shot string plays into the equation a good bit especially at that range.

I know that the Rem HD has a farther lethal range than steel of equal size and larger shot size as well. But having that advantage only helps if a person can consistently place the pattern on target.

To make it simple, take a .22 rim fire and a 22-250 center fire. The 22-250 has much more range and lethal killing power, but if the shooter has only the skill to shoot to the effective range of the .22 rim fire he gains nothing in shooting the 22-250!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I agree with your post Ron but does anyone think the advantages of HD shot makes a big difference? I tired the federal HD, kent and the winHV. they all patterned ok. I played with the chokes at different ranges and found that 3inch win had roughly the same amount of pellets in the kill zone as the kent. The HD had quite a few less but I expected that with the density difference. I continued playing around at the range and took the best load/choke combo into the field. I do all my bird hunting over decoys in the field and it didn't make a difference what I shot, at 15-20 yards a load of rocksalt will kill birds. [/quote]


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Headshot, the difference I see in the loads is not at the 1-30 yard range but beyond that when pass shooting. I have no issue shooting steel at 40 yards but I prefer a shot of higher density at those ranges and out. 
But that does not mean as I said that because the shot can kill at longer range you should be shooting at longer range if you cannot hit the target.

I did very little pass shooting in 06 as I was struggling with some eye issues. Finally found that I had developed a loss of focus and refocusing. After treatment and change in correction my shooting ability returned once I started practicing again.

I hunt with Jim Heggness on occasion and he can shoot at extended range with accuracy and shooting a premium shell that kills cleanly at those ranges is a good choice.

But because he can do it does not mean everyone should do it just because !

Like you I use steel over decoys as it is all I need. I adjust shot size based on wind and conditions and how the birds are working. But pattern testing has given me a good idea as to what to expect from the loads I am shooting. If I do my job they do theirs!!!!!


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

I thought I was supposed to use a 30 inch circle, but my neighbor told me to use a 9 inch pie plate. Why did I listen to him he doesn't even hunt?
Thanks for the info guys...I have always used steel over decoys. T shot mostly Remington Nitro-Steel T shot that is. Its a bit of overkill, but it has always done the job. Hell decoying geese can be killed with dove loads.
You know how it is. Something new comes out and you got to try it.
I was trying to pattern it at 40 yrds because theres a lot of geese flying the intrecoastal waterway here in NC. also for the blackheads (bluebills) out there at a distance. But feild hunting I've never needed to pattern my gun. Don't even need a choke(extended) but I use one.

P.S. Tried the Kent today as far as speed is concerned. It's 1450 fps like they say. HD is awhole lot faster. 
So my next ? is do you go far speed or accuracy. I know your going to say accuracy prob., but even if i hit a goose at 50 yrds. :eyeroll: I still need the force to knock him down with don't I?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Worry about accuracy after you have patterned your gun and found your effective killing range. :wink:

As for 50 yard shots, if your going to be shooting from that distance I would either use the larger pellet sizes(T, like your using is a good example) or step up to the more expensive higher-density shot.


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Yea! I have killed alot of geese stone dead at forty yrds with T shot. I don't know why I posted this thread. Has anyone ever heard of F shot?


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I have used F's before and I just dont think that the shot size to pattern density is that good. I think I have killed more birds further away with BB's than T's or especially F's. For any reloaders out there, I have used TT's and TTT's and have had better success but I would still Take BB's over all of them


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Seen alot of birds killed with bb's too. My hunting partner shoots Winchester X-pert 3" bb's. And believe me, hes' killed plenty at long distances.


----------

